# A Swiss in London



## Dom (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi all,

This is a very interesting forum - I have already found lots of useful information here and I love the friendly style.

I compose mainly for the screen, some mainstream TV, some pretty arty theatrical films as well as my own operas. Often I use VIs just for mockups and try to use as many live players as possible, but often I work with a mixture of medium sized live orchestra together with samples. I mainly use VSL Pro Edition, SAM TS 1+2, the Spectrasonics trio, A.I.R., within Logic TDM. 

Soon I've been in the UK for 20 years and recently my agent urged me to get citizenship so I had to go and sing God Save the Queen in my local townhall which was interesting. Now I don't know which flag to use in my profile - Swiss, St George's Cross, Union Flag? Life is complicated.

Best,

Dom


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to VI Dom! Nice that you found us. Good idea regarding mixing live instruments with your samples for greater realism. You can post any of your work in Member's Compositions. 

Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Dom and welcome to VI! :D


----------

